# New PowerBook and Flatscreen November 5th



## iMan (Oct 25, 2002)

Just read on www.macrumors.com that November 5th will be the release date for a new powerbook and a 19" LCD screen. The LCD makes much sence since there's a big gap between 17" and the 22" LCD.. Hope they will lower the prices on the LCDs now when thw 15" is gone.. Wouldn't mind a 19" my self  

Viktor


----------



## BBenve (Oct 25, 2002)

Every  Thuesday people say the same thing...next tuesda....wow  we got a news we re skipping the 29th.....wow COOL so not next but the second next???
lol

it has been a month of...next tuesday.....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 25, 2002)

hmmm... faster Powebook huh? I will be able to cook eggs on this model, and warm up my coffee.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 25, 2002)

Not shipping till december?  Why release a product if you're not going to sell it?  I don't believe there's going to be some large expo that they're anounced at.


----------



## fryke (Oct 25, 2002)

Apple very rarely announces something as 'available from today', so December sounds like okay if they announce it early November.


----------



## shatfield1529 (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd like to see a new iBook model come out, or at least a price reduction; maybe at the same time the 'new Powerbook is announced'.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Apple very rarely announces something as 'available from today', so December sounds like okay if they announce it early November. *



Wha...?  Apple USUALLY announces products that are available for order immediately upon being announced.  The G4s, the flat-panel iMac, the iPod... I mean, I understand that there's usually a waiting period just because of the increased demand when they release a new product, but I cannot specifically point out one product that Apple announced but didn't release until a month later...


----------



## earthshine (Oct 29, 2002)

Unless there are no Powerbooks on the shelves, Apple cannot afford to simply announce a *new* *improved* Powerbook that can't actually be acquired during the holiday season. Nobody'd buy the old Powerbook, and the new one isn't available yet. That way, everyone's pissed.

Can't we just wait for January?


----------



## earthshine (Oct 29, 2002)

Unless Apple can immediately flood the channels with any new product, making an announcement now would be disastrous to the bottom line.

It shouldn't be done.


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 1, 2002)

On election day? I don't think so...


----------



## tree (Nov 3, 2002)

counting days


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2002)

2 more days....


----------



## cclear (Nov 3, 2002)

While this is a rumor,  it has been bumped to the 6th.
http://www.thinksecret.com/news/nov6portables.html


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 4, 2002)

Exactly. Rumor Schmumor. I don't get my hopes up...so when they actually do put something out I'll be pleasantly suprised. And like I said before, it won't be on election day!


----------



## plastic (Nov 4, 2002)

2 MORE days...


----------



## malexgreen (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cclear _
> *While this is a rumor,  it has been bumped to the 6th.
> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/nov6portables.html *



If Mac comes out with an iBook with bluetooth and a reduced price on 11/06/02, I'm going to buy...if they still give me the $199.00 deal on
MS Office X.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2002)

Aw, bumped?  That's no fun..


----------



## plastic (Nov 4, 2002)

*clearing cobwebs off my aching body*.... when is it coming out?


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 4, 2002)

never. ever. apple is hogging them all for theirselves. buahahhaa.


----------



## boi (Nov 5, 2002)

now let's play the speculate game! will the ibooks have g4s? ^_^


----------



## kendall (Nov 5, 2002)

When the G5 comes out, or what is better described as, when hell freezes over.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2002)

keep on posting links about rumors of the new powerbook! Can't wait till tomorrow and wanna know if it's fake or not!


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2002)

not fake. price reductions are for real (confirmed by apple.com's glitch). iBooks starting at 999$, PowerBooks at 2'299$. specs seem for real, too, although they can't be confirmed yet. watch http://macnews.net.tc and, of course, apple.com for news.


----------



## BBenve (Nov 5, 2002)

Macnews  says

Several sources wrote in to mention a glitch in Apple's online store (that has been fixed by now), detailing that iBooks will start from 999 USD and PowerBooks from 2299 USD. We're all eagerly awaiting the speed bumps now. (fryke)

Translated:
Several sources (me and my brother) wrote in to mention a glitch in Apple's online store (that has been fixed by now{of course so you cannot see there was a glich..only me and my bro in the entire world saw it}), detailing that ....


Cmon..please..i am sorry to be this straight forward..but... when one write a rumor...he should sound creddible./...at least...
i mean most likely there will be an update soon..most likely this month...most likely this week....the point is ..it has been a month that everyone predict every tuesday....oh..this is it...
Yesterday everyone was sure it was today... today everyone is sure it will be tomorrow......well....if you keep going...for sure  you ll get  it right..

I predict that in the next year apple wiull release a lot of update!!!
Be aware 


Please laught and do not get mad...i am just pointing out the obvious


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2002)

what's most interesting for me is if the ati 9000 will be used in the upcoming powerbook


----------



## MacPain (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *what's most interesting for me is if the ati 9000 will be used in the upcoming powerbook *



wheter it does sport one or not, one of those babies will be mine! ^^


----------



## malexgreen (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *not fake. price reductions are for real (confirmed by apple.com's glitch). iBooks starting at 999$, PowerBooks at 2'299$. specs seem for real, too, although they can't be confirmed yet. watch http://macnews.net.tc and, of course, apple.com for news. *



Is it true that Apple computers with G3 PPC chips get these from IBM and the G4's come from Moto?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 5, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## malexgreen (Nov 5, 2002)

This "rumor" is getting airplay with the big boys:http://news.com.com/2100-1040-964443.html?tag=fd_ots

It probably doesn't have bluetooth built in, as it wasn't even mentioned in the article  (bummer). I think I'll settle for a 800MHz ibook for under $2000.00, thank you very much...


----------



## Dave N (Nov 5, 2002)

> Translated:
> Several sources (me and my brother) wrote in to mention a glitch in Apple's online store (that has been fixed by now{of course so you cannot see there was a glich..only me and my bro in the entire world saw it})



Add me to that guy and his brother, because I saw the glitch with mine own eyes!  I even took a screen shot for posterity


----------



## fryke (Nov 5, 2002)

thx. maybe that will give me and my brother back some cred. 

plus this:


----------



## Jason (Nov 5, 2002)

how about this, you guys name a price and i will give you a screen grab of that price on apple.com 

not too hard to photoshop things, so how about we wait and see? no offense to anyone of course


----------



## joek (Nov 5, 2002)

lay off... it's legit...

don't you read MacRumors?

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2002/11/20021103230828.shtml

I saw the images when they were still "wrong" on Apple's site.


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2002)

hey im not saying they are fake and im not saying they are real, im just saying that its not hard to fake, take it easy 

as far as me, i applied for a loan today in preperation, if the ibooks are indeed lower in price then im gonna get one 

maybe


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2002)

So? Today is 6th...
is the new powerbook out? gimme links! ;-)


----------



## earthshine (Nov 6, 2002)

Prepare the Koolaid and the portable reality distortion field generators.

Quickly.

This round appears to be for Mr & Mrs Switcher and various opportunists. The price cuts are a good move. Hopefully there'll be something major for us to go nuts about later (like january).

eshine

Happy post-election day. Yuck.


----------



## malexgreen (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by earthshine _
> *Prepare the Koolaid and the portable reality distortion field generators.
> 
> Quickly.
> ...



So when do the Apple webmasters update the web page? It's 5:31AM MST and no new news.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2002)

So, that's it? Dropping prices????????
Ok, it's at least something, but... *crying*


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2002)

1Ghz Powerbook w/ Superdrive has just been announced.  64 MB graphics.

iBook has been reduced to $999.

Cheers.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2002)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT???? Where??? Links, pls!!!!!

*washing tears off*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! apple.com....
MAMA!!!!!!!
Send links for benchmark!!!!!!;-)


----------

